
DRY Principles through Python Decorators - shabdar
http://toumorokoshi.github.io/dry-principles-through-python-decorators.html
======
zallarak
How was he able to remove the try/except clause in this final registration
function? I might be missing something but he no longer handles errors (if
username, email, or password are not in request.POST it looks like register
will be called with too few variables).

